# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hellos, another newbie here. An old newbie 31 years just started to use VBA!

## vba_newbie83

Hi All,

Would like to introduce myself, my name is Anh finally decided to start using VBA. Been such a big learning curve, hopefully with everyone's support and help on here i can become a pro like the rest of you

hope you interact with you all

cheers

----------


## arlu1201

Hello vba_newbie83, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

